
Show HN: We make a opensource hardware that brings low cost machine to arduino - JosephWang
Guys, my Opensource Hardware project -- Hicat.Livera will launch to Kickstarter today.<p>Livera by Team HiCat is an open source hardware project which aims to bring machine vision features to the Arduino community.<p>Main features:
1.720hd video and photo capturing&amp;processing
2.OpenCV enabled Color-Sensitive and Object-Tracking.
3.Wifi enabled wireless control (this can work with the iot!) 
4.Image capturing and data recording onto the onboard sd card 
5.Mobile observation and manipulation from our custom apps(web-based and native)
6.Programmable and open source.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;945994322&#x2F;hicatlivera-start-making-your-first-machine-vision
======
Wells_Tu
How can we build a machine vision robot easily? Do you share the tutorial or
guideline for beginners?

I think the Livera Robot kit is affordable, I will try to back one.

~~~
JosephWang
Good question and thank you for supports. Machine vision features in
Hicat.Livera mainly focus on two things:1.High resolution video recording and
streamming(720p). 2.OpenCV enabled color and object tracking. there will be
full tutorials with source code that lead you to access those functions, both
code and non code way. Have a look at the ks page. Happy hacking. :p

